
HTTPS is broken on Elinks: it doesn't perform server certificate verification - mydeardiary
http://lists.linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/elinks-dev/2017-March/002119.html
======
mydeardiary
Does anyone care about this anymore? Or has this project beed abandoned?

